# Cave of the Spiders OOC



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2005)

_EDIT: We're full for now.

Players:
Ferrix - Sirius (Dwarf Fighter)
D20Dazza - Erethinol Shadowswyft (Elf Rogue)
Ranger Rick - Donnybrook Narion (Dwarf Ranger)
Jdvn1 - Girble (Halfling Cleric)
Lord_Raven88 - Lucas (Human Wizard)

Alternates:
Frukathka
Tailspinner

_

Ok, I've played in several PbP games and they've been very cool.  I'm ready to get my feet wet running one myself.

As a warm-up, I want to run a group through a tiny adventure from the WotC site: Cave of the Spiders.  It's a mini-adventure (dungeon crawl, really) and I am not planning to continue the game after it's done, so be warned. 

I will take the first four people who express an interest, plus two alternates.  Once the players are selected I'll give everyone a few days to make up characters and we'll start.  
I will be able to post at least once each week-day, but probably not at all on the week-ends for a while since my internet connection is down at the moment.

This is going to be a very vanilla game, so here's the deal:

9th-level characters
28 point stat buy (and don't forget your bumps at 4th and 8th level)
Standard PC wealth for 9th-level characters.
No Evil alignments
PHB races only
No psionics
Core books, Complete Warrior, Complete Arcane generally allowed, but no Frenzied Berserkers.  I don't have the other "Complete" books and would rather not rely on typed info, so I'm afraid that's it.

Oh, and I've listed the name of the adventure so those who have read it can pass on this game.  But since we all KNOW there will be spiders, I'd appreciate it if we didn't have anybody with incredibly convenient spell/item selections (no Cloak of Arachnida for example).

This is more of an exercise in online GMing that anything, so while I hope to run a fun game and have some good role-playing, don't kill yourself making up a complicated background for your character.  We'll be starting at the dungeon door, killing a bunch of bad guys, and that's about it.

So now that I've set expectations nice and low, who's up for it? 

Oh, one more thing.  It's fairly late and I probably won't read this thread again until the morning (Eastern US time).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Interest!

Teehee...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 31, 2005)

... Wow, a game that might actually finish? I'm interested!


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Interest!
> 
> Teehee...




 

I think I'm worried...

 

Glad to have you on board, Ferrix.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm interested too, I would really like to play something unusual will you allow any templates (captured and experimented on by an evil Wizard) or any monster races from the DMG (Lycanthropes etc).  

If not I'm still interested.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2005)

Dwarven fighter coming up


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

*Erethinol Shadowswyft A.K.A Ery - Awaiting Final Approval*

Count me in if a slot's still open. Elf rogue is on the way - but can we have until Monday (Friday night RL game, Saturday night won tickets to a corporate box at the footy, Sunday father's day - full weekend)??


```
[b]Name[/b] Erethinol Shadowswyft
[b]Rogue 9[/b] 
[i]Elf[/i] 
[b]Alignment:[/b] Chaotic Good
[b]Deity:[/b] Olidammara
[b]Sex:[/b] Male
[b]Height:[/b] 6 ’1”
[b]Weight:[/b] 175 lbs 
  
[b]Hair: [/b] flame red with blonde strips (at the moment)
[b]Skin:[/b] Weathered, tanned
[b]Eyes:[/b] Azure
[b]Age:[/b] 178
  
[b]Str:[/b]  14 (+2) [6 points] 
[b]Dex:[/b]  19 (+4) [8 points] 
[b]Con:[/b]  10 (+0) [4 points]
[b]Int:[/b]  12 (+1) [4 points] 
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 (+0) [2 points] 
[b]Cha:[/b]  10 (+0) [2 points] 
Racial: +2 Dex; -2 Con
Level: 2x Dex

[b]Racial Abilities[/b]
Immunity to sleep effects; +2 save versus enchantment spells or effects
Low-light vision
Weapon Proficiency (longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow)
+2 Listen, Search, Spot

[b]Class Abilities[/b] 
[i]Rogue[/i]
Prof (simple; hand crossbow; rapier, shortbow; short sword)
Prof (light; no shields)
Sneak Attack +5d6
Trapfinding 
Evasion – avoid “half-damage” spell damage with successful Reflex save
Trap Sense +3
Improved Uncanny Dodge – retain Dex modifier to AC in most circumstances; can't be flanked

[b]Hit Dice:[/b]  9d6
[b]HP:[/b]  
[b]AC:[/b] 21 (24*) (+4 armour; +4 Dex; +3 magic) Touch – 14 (*), Flat-footed – n/a[SIZE=1]*Trap Sense (+3) – to avoid traps[/SIZE]
[b]ACP:[/b] 0 
[b]Init:[/b] +4 (+4Dex) 
[b]Speed:[/b] 30ft
  
[b]Saves:[/b] 
Fortitude +6  [+3 base, + 0 Con, +3 magic] 
Reflex +13  (*) [+6 base, +4 Dex, +3 magic] [SIZE=1]*Trap Sense (+3) – to avoid damage from traps[/SIZE]
Will +6  [+3 base, +0 Wis, +3 magic] 
  
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +6-+1/+8
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] Long Sword +10/+5 (1d8+5 19-20/X2) 
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] Short Sword +10/+5 (1d6+5 19-20/X2) 
  
[b]Class Skills:[/b] 8+1x4=36; 8+1x8= 72 total 108

Balance 11 (5 ranks; +4 Dex; +2 Synergy)
Climb 7 (*9) (5 ranks; +2 Str) [SIZE=1]*synergy from Use Rope when climbing with a rope[/SIZE]
Decipher Script 6 (5 ranks; +1 Int)
Disable Device 10 (*12) (9 ranks; +1 Int) [SIZE=1]*+2 masterwork thieves tools[/SIZE]
Escape Artist 9 (11*)(5 ranks; +4 Dex) [SIZE=1]*synergy from Use Rope if check involves rope[/SIZE]
Hide 9 (9 ranks; +4 Dex)
Jump 9 (5 ranks; +2 Str; +2 Synergy)
Listen 7 (5 ranks; +0 Wis; +2 racial)
Move Silently 13 (9 ranks; +4 Dex)
Open Lock 13 (*15) (9 ranks; +4 Dex) [SIZE=1]*+2 masterwork thieves tools[/SIZE]
Search 12 (9 ranks; +1 Int; +2 Racial)
Spot 11 (9 ranks; +0 Wis; +2 Racial)
Tumble 15 (9 ranks; +4 Dex; +2 Synergy)
Use Magic Device 11 (*13) (10 ranks; +1 Int) [SIZE=1]*synergy from Decipher Script when using [/SIZE] scrolls
Use Rope 9 (*11) (5 ranks; +4 Dex) [SIZE=1]*synergy from Escape Artist with checks that involve [/SIZE] bindings

[b]Feats:[/b] 
1/3/6/9
[B]Quick Draw[/B] - [SIZE=1]draw weapon as a free action[/SIZE]
[B]Close-Quarter Fighting[/B] - [SIZE=1]if grappled get an AoO even if the opponent doesn't normally allow one, if successful grapple fails, if creature has improved grapple then the grapple roll includes the damage dealt in the attack (CW 97)[/SIZE]
[B]Flick of the Wrist[/B] - [SIZE=1]Draw light weapon and make melee attack that round opponent is caught flat-footed; can only be used once per round and once per opponent per encounter (CW99)[/SIZE]
[B]Hamstring[/B] - [SIZE=1]Give up 2d6 sneak attack damage to cut an opponents speed in half (CW100) [/SIZE]

[b]Languages:[/b] Common; Elven; Giant

[b][u]Equipment[/u][/b] 
[I]carrying capacity:[/I] 58/116/175 lift 175/350 drag 875
[b][i]Wearing or carrying at hand[/i][/b] 
Cloak of Resistance (+3) - 9,000gp
Mithril Chain Shirt +3 - 10,250gp (25lb)
Short Sword +1 - 2,310gp (2lb)
Long Sword +2 - 8,315gp (4lb)

[b][i]In or on containers[/i][/b] 
masterwork thieves tools - 100gp (2lb)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50) - 750gp
Wand Magic Missiles (5th) (50) - 3,750gp (3x1d4+1)
Potion Darkvision x2 - 6,00gp
Scroll Spider Climbing (2nd) - 150gp
Scroll Gaseous Form (3rd) - 375gp

Total weight carried –  lbs, load. 
  
[b]Money[/b] 
5,00 gp -sp -cp

~~~~~
```
Appearance, Personality, Background
[sblock]  
*Appearance:* Ery is very plain for an elf, and she deliberately sets out to make herself that way. She isn't interested in fashion or being flashy. Her only indulgence is her hair, which she likes to keep clean, slashing parts of her natural red colour with different coloured dyes and bleaches. She has spent alot of time outdoors and her skin is tanned and weathered. Her hands have long, calloused fingers and her nails are short and raggedy from where she chews them when she is nervous. Her eyes are a startilingly bright azure colour and she has long, thick lashes and arched eyebrows. She generally dresses in dark colours.

*Personality:* Ery is generally in an indifferent to bad mood. She hasn't had many happy times in her life and this shows in her mood and manner. She can soemtimes be rude and is typical of the haughty elf. But this all masks a deep hurt, she lost her parents at a very early age and this has psychologically scarred her, she tends to be withdrawn and inward looking and this is often interpreted as being arrogant.

*Background:* Ery's parents were killed by bandits when they were travelling between cities, she was abrely 10. She was abducted by the bandits and grew up in their where she went from cleaning and cooking for the dirty men to eventually camp whore when she could no longer fight off the advances. 

Eventually she ecaped and has since lived life on the road, travelling form place to place and earning what she needs to survive through theft and the occassional odd job.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

Interested as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

All right. I'll be playing a Warlock. Don't know what race yet.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2005)

It looks like we have our players.  Current roster is:

Ferrix - Dwarf Fighter
Jdvn1 - Unknown
Lord_Raven88 - Unknown
D20Dazza - Elf Rogue

AND although it probably means you'll walk all over the adventure I'll bump the party up to 5 to include:

Ranger Rick - Unknown

Welcome all.  Anybody else who is interested can go onto an alternates list in case somebody drops out.

So Jdvn1, Lord_Raven88 and Ranger Rick need to stake out roles.  We have a tank-y fighter and a rogue, so we need an arcane caster and a divine caster, I would think.  Since it's a 5-member party there's room for a multi-class character or bard.  Remember that the Prestige classes from the DMG, CA and CW are available (except Frenzied Berserker, of course!)

Lord_Raven88: As I said in my intro I'd like to keep this fairly generic.  Please stick to PHB races.  As far as templates go, I'm open to suggestion as long as it comes from one of the listed sources (so half-dragon or half-celestial is OK, but no Feral or anything else not in the listed books).  Please tell me exactly what you have in mind before you go to the trouble of actually making the character.

D20Dazza: Yes, I thnk Monday is a fine deadline, though it looks like you don't need it.  I'll review your character and let you know if I see anything wonky.

Thanks for joining everybody!  Once I review D20Dazza's character I'll start a RG thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 1, 2005)

Full, eh? All right, alternate it is.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This space held for character. Will have character posted by 2am Friday AZ time.



 Sorry, Frukathka, I'm afraid we're full.  If you want to go ahead an post a character as an alternate, that would be great.

I'll change the thread title.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll grab an alternate slot then.

Tailspinner


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> D20Dazza: Yes, I thnk Monday is a fine deadline, though it looks like you don't need it.  I'll review your character and let you know if I see anything wonky.
> 
> Thanks for joining everybody!  Once I review D20Dazza's character I'll start a RG thread.



WooHoo  - I still need to do magic items and general equipment which I probably won't get an opportunity to do until Sunday - it's getting close to bed time


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

I came up with a ranger, but I think based on the above post, this will not fly.  To avoid metagaming I have giant as a 2nd fav.  If I can be a ranger, can my 2nd fav enemy be spiders?

If I need to I can re-create this guy into a dwarven Mage.


```
[COLOR=Silver]NAME: Donnybrook Narion 
Male Dwarf  Fighter 1/Ranger 8

Hair: Yellow
Eyes: Grey
Height: 4'4''
Weight: 174 lbs
Age: 130
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Speed: 20 ft.

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 18 (+4)(15 base+1 level +2 enhancement)
Con: 14 (+2) [12 base, +2 racial]
Int: 10 (+0) 
Wis: 16 (+3) [15 base, + 1level]
Cha: 6 (-2) [8 base, - 2racial]

HP: 76 (Ranger 8d8 + FTR 1d10 + 18con)

AC: 21 (10base + 4Dex + 4armour + 3magic)

Saves: 
Fortitude: 11 (8base + 2con + 1magic)
Reflex: 12 (6base + 5dex + 1magic)
Will: 6 (2base + 3wis +1magic)

Init: +4 (4dex)
Base attack bonus: +9/4

Attacks:
+2 Waraxe: +16/11 (10base + 3str + 3MW), 1d10 +5, damage, Threat 19-20x3
(Holy-Seeker) Composite Longbow: +16/11 (10base + 5dex + 1MW), 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 110 feet

Spells:
Spells per day: 2/1
DC: 10 + the spell level + 3(Wisdom modifier)

Skills:
Handle Animal.....……..5 (5 ranks + 0 abil mod)
Heal…………………..9 (6 ranks +3 abil mod)
Hide..….……………..15 (11 ranks + 4 abil mod)
Listen..........................14 (11 ranks + 3 abil mod)
Search.........................11 (11 ranks +0 abil mod)
Survivial……………..14 (11 ranks + 3 abil mod)
Spot..............................14 (11 ranks +3 abil mod)
Swim…………………..9 (2 ranks +3 abil mod +4)

Feats: 
Level 1: Point Blank Shot
Level 3: Dodge
Level 6: Blind-Fight
Level 9: Improved Critical (Waraxe)
Ftr 1: Precise Shot
RGR Feats:  Endurance. Manyshot, Rapid Shot, Track 

Languages: 
Common
Dwarven

Equipment:
Ring of Protection +3
Ring of Sustenance
Handy haversack
Efficient Quiver
60 arrows
Wand of Light 
Cloak of Resistance +1
Brooch of Shielding 

Mithral Shirt
Longbow, composite (+2 Str bonus) (Holy-Seeker)
Waraxe, dwarven +2
Gloves of Dexterity +2

In Heward's Handy Haversack
silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, vial of anti venom, Holy water (flask)
Money
510 gp, 

Race:
+2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.  
Medium: 
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. 
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. 
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework…, 
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven.

Class:
Ranger:
1st favored enemy - Drow, 
2nd favored enemy - Vermin, 
Wild empathy, 
Archery Combat Style, 
Animal companion – Badger, Name "pig" 2 claws +4 melee (1d2–1) and bite –1 melee (1d3–1) AC 18, HP 26 (3d8+6) Str 9, Dex 18 Link, Share spells, Evasion
Woodland Stride, 
Swift Tracker 

Fighter:
Bonus Feats

Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields

Appearance
Donedal Narion is an ordinary looking male dwarf, past the age of majority. He is over 4ft tall with a stocky build.  He has short hair that is yellow and left to hang in a page boy haircut.  He has on standard brown cloak and a chain shirt.  He carries no shield, but has a well used Dwarven waraxe and a longbow slung over his shoulder.  From forehead to chin line on the right side is a notable narrow, straight scar.  The scar is noticeable because there is no beard to cover it.

Personality
Donnybrook Narion is a quiet reserved dwarf.  He is always willing to lend a hand.  His hatred for Drow has festered and he has developed a strong hatred toward them.

He has a badger, but generally it stays close and rides in Donnybrook's back pack.

Background
Donnybrook Narion, was kidnapped by drow when he was a baby.  A group of elves came upon this Drow party and rescued the boy.  The elves raised him and taught him the ways of the woods and about Ehlonna.  Not knowing anything else he took to the Elven ways.  As he grew up it and the adopted son began to question his heritage, it was decided that he should look for his dwarven roots.  He eventually found them and spent time with the dwarfs.  However, he long for the trees of his childhood and went back to live in the outdoors. [/COLOR]
```


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

How do you want to handle HPs JimAde? I've done most of his items now, still got 500gp to spend and mundane equipment to purchase. That, plus the background etc will hold me up till monday 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> How do you want to handle HPs JimAde? I've done most of his items now, still got 500gp to spend and mundane equipment to purchase. That, plus the background etc will hold me up till monday
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz



 Max HPs at 1st level, average +0.5 after that.  That is:

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7

Plus con mods, of course.

Ranger Rick: Favored Enemy: Vermin is fine for one of your slots.  I don't consider that abusive. 

That does give us 2 dwarven fighter-types, though.  Caster, anyone?

I'm going to put a roster of players and alternates in the top post, to make it easier to see what roles need filling.

Looking good, everybody.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Crunchi*
*Female Half-Orc Bard 9*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Height:* 6’-5”
*Weight:* 200#
*Skin:* Dark
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Age:* 23

*Str:* 10 (+0) [0, +2 race]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4]
*Int:* 6 (-2) [0, -2 race]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2]
*Cha:* 18 (+4) [16, -2 race, +2 level]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Strength, –2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma; Medium; Speed 30 feet; Darkvision 60 feet; Orc Blood; Languages: Common and Orc / Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, and Abyssal; Favored Class: Barbarian.

*Class Abilities:* Bardic Music, Bardic Knowledge, Countersong, _Fascinate_, Inspire Courage +2, Inspire Competence, _Suggestion_, Inspire Greatness

*Hit Dice:* 9d6+9
*HP:* 47
*AC:* 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Feat)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +5 [+3 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex:* +8 [+6 base, +2 Dex]
*Will:* +6 [+6 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +6/+1

*Melee:* +9/+4 (1d6+1/18-20/P, Rapier)
*Ranged:* +9/+4 (1d8/19-20/80'/P, L X-Bow)

*Spells*
*Save:* 14+level
*Spells/Day:* 3|4/4/3
*Spells:*
*0:* Dancing Lights, Daze, Ghost Sound, Lullaby, Message, Summon Instrument
*1:* Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Hypnotism, Summon Monster I
*2:* Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Summon Monster II
*3:* Cure Serious Wounds, Gaseous Form, Summon Monster III

*Skills*
*Bluff:* +19 [12 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 Item]
*Gather Information:* +19 [12 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 Item]
*Perform (Percussion Instruments):* +22 [12 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 Feat, +3 Item]
*Use Magic Device:* +19 [12 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 Item]

*Feat:*
Eschew Components
Improved Initiative
Skill Focus (Perform: Percussion Instruments)
Weapon Finesse

*Languages:* Common & Orc

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, -, Worn)
*Clad* Mithral Shirt +2 Glamered (7,800gp, 10#, Worn)
*Frostbite* Rapier +1 Icy Burst (18,320gp, 2#, Belt)
Circlet of Persuasion (4500gp, -, Head)
*Slot* Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5#, Back)
-Musical Instrument: Kettle Drums (5gp, 10#, Haversack)
-Rope of Climbing (3000gp, 3#, Haversack)
-Masterwork Light Crossbow (335gp, 4#, Haversack)
-10 Trail Rations (5gp, 10#, Haversack)
-Small Steel Mirror (10gp, 0.5#, Haversack)
-5 Sunrods (10gp, 5#, Haversack)
-Acid Flask (10gp, 1#, Haversack)
-5 Tindertwigs (5gp, 0#, Haversack)
------------------------------
Total (36,000gp, 17#)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll go a 9th Level Human Wizard, I'll post the character sheet later today.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about scribing some scroll and maybe creating some wondrous items.  Do we have any XP that we can use for item creation stuff.

If not would you let me pay 75% of the market value of the items, as long as I have the correct spells and feats, to simulate the fact that my Wizard can and would make items.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

*Sirius*
_Dwarf Fighter 8/Dwarven Defender 1_

*Age:* 50
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4'7"
*Weight:* 225lb.
*Eyes:* Dark
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Ruddy

*STR:* 18 [+4] (6 points, +2 level, +2 enh)
*DEX:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*CON:* 18 [+4] (6 points, +2 race, +2 enh)
*INT:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CHA:*  6 [-2] (0 points)

*Hit Dice:* 8d10+1d12 + 36 + 3
*HP:* 111
*Armor Class:* 26 (10 base + 1 Dex + 9 Armor + 3 Shield + 1 Dodge + 1 Natural + 1 Deflection)
*Damage Reduction:* 3/-
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +9
- *Melee:* +13
- *Ranged:* +10

*Speed:* 20’

*FORT:* +13 (8 Base + 4 Con + 1 Res)
*REFL:* +4 (2 Base + 1 Dex + 1 Res)
*WILL:* +7 (4 Base + 2 Wis + 1 Res)

*Abilities:* 
- _20 ft. Base Land Speed (unaffected by armor and encumbrance)_
- _Darkvision 60 ft._
- _Stonecunning_
- _Weapon Familiarity: Waraxe & Urgosh_
- _Stability_
- _+2 racial bonus on saves against poison_
- _+2 racial bonus on saves against spells and spell-like effects_
- _+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against goblinoids and orcs_
- _+4 dodge bonus against giants_
- _+2 racial bonus on Appraise & Craft checks with metal or stone_
- _Fighter Bonus Feats_
- _Defensive Stance 1/day_
- _AC Bonus +1_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Power Attack_
- _Dodge_
2nd Level
- _Cleave_
3rd Level
- _Toughness_
4th Level
- _Weapon Focus: Waraxe_
6th Level	
- _Endurance_
- _Weapon Specialization: Waraxe_
8th Level
- _Combat Expertise_
9th Level
- _Improved Critical: Waraxe_

*Skills:*
Craft (weaponsmithing) +13 (12 ranks, +1 Int)
Craft (armorsmithing) +13 (12 ranks, +1 Int)
Intimidate +10 (12 ranks, -2 Cha)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Dwarven, Undercommon_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- +1 Light Fortification Adamantine Fullplate (+8 AC, Max Dex 1, ACP –5, 35% ASF) (9500*gp, lb)
- +1 Adamantine Heavy Shield (+2 AC, ACP –1, 15% ASF) (2007*gp, lb)

*Melee weapons*
- +1 Adamantine Waraxe +15/+10 (1d10+7, 19-20/x3) (3010*gp, lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- +1 Composite (+4 Str) Longbow +11 (1d8+5, 20/x3, ft.) (2800gp, lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical*
-Amulet of Health +2 (4000gp, -lb)
-Bracers of Natural Armor +1 (2000gp, 1lb)
-Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4000gp, 2lb)
-Bag of Holding Type I (2500gp, 15lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp, 1lb)
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp, -lb)

*Potions*
-Protection from Evil x2 (100gp)
-Bless Weapon x2 (200gp)
-Enlarge Person x2 (500gp)
-Cure Moderate Wounds x2 (600gp)
-Delay Poison (300gp)
-Blur (300gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, -lb)

* Means crafted himself (the nonmagical part that is)

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: 1083gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about scribing some scroll and maybe creating some wondrous items.  Do we have any XP that we can use for item creation stuff.
> 
> If not would you let me pay 75% of the market value of the items, as long as I have the correct spells and feats, to simulate the fact that my Wizard can and would make items.



 Sure, that sounds fine.  Since experience isn't really going to be an issue in this game, I don't think it's fair to give out XP that can only be used by people with crafting feats.  OTOH, I don't want to penalize you for taking the feats, so I think the 75% cost idea is a great one.

Tailspinner: Half-orc bard?  I love it.  Looks like she does the war drum thing, right?  Cool.

Everybody's characters look fine on first pass (as much as is done).  I'll print out the ones that are finished (or nearly so) and review them over the week-end.

And thanks everybody for making your characters so nicely formatted and including calculations all over the place.  It's a huge help.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

I made some math changes to correct an error or three.

I will be offline until Tuesday.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I made some math changes to correct an error or three.
> 
> I will be offline until Tuesday.



 Ok.  Actually I forgot that this Monday is a holiday, so I'll be offline until Tuesday as well.  By then I should have all the submitted characters checked over and the introductory post written.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

JimAde,

I see that you have the recruitment category in use but that your subject line says that this game is full.  That recruitment tag is an important one as it allows those looking for games to look only at games that are actively recruiting.

Please edit your first post and select a more appropriate category, the category option is on the left hand side the threads subject.  Thanks I advance.

V/R
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## JimAde (Sep 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> JimAde,
> 
> I see that you have the recruitment category in use but that your subject line says that this game is full.  That recruitment tag is an important one as it allows those looking for games to look only at games that are actively recruiting.
> 
> ...



 Ok.  I actually tried to do that, but I couldn't have "no category".  I guess I'll change it to general.

_EDIT: I changed it to D&D instead.  All set._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> _EDIT: I changed it to D&D instead.  All set._



Thanks.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Lucas, Human Wizard*

Below is my completed character

```
Lucas
Male Human Wizard

Alignment: Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 30'

Str: 10 (+0) 2pts
Dex: 14/16 (+2/+3) 6pts, +2 Gloves
Con: 12 (+1) 4pts
Int: 18/20 (+4/+5) 10pts, +2 Levels +2 Headband 
Wis: 12 (+1) 4pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 2pts

HP: 37 (9d4 + 9Con)

AC: 15(21) (10Base + 2/+3Dex + 2 Nat.Arm +6 Greater Mage Arm.)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +4 
Reflex: +6
Will: +7 

Init: +6 

Base attack bonus: +4

Attacks: 
(mw)Silver Dagger (melee) +5 1d4 19-20/x2


Skills
Concentration 17 (12 ranks + 4(5) Int)
Decipher Script 17 (12 ranks + 4(5) Int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 17 (12 ranks + 4(5) Int)
Knowledge (Arcana) 17 (12 ranks + 4(5) Int)
Ride 6 (3 ranks +2(3) Dex)
Spellcraft 17 (12 ranks + 4(5) Int)
Swim 4 (4 ranks)

Feats
Improved Initiative, Combat Casting, Scribe Scroll, Craft Wondrous Items,
Empower Spell, Craft Wand, Sudden Maximise

Equipment
Explorers Outfit
(mw)Silver Dagger 322gp (1lb)

Handy Haversack 2000gp (5lb)
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
-Winter Blanket 5sp (3lb)
-Chalk(5) 5cp
-Flint & Steel 1gp
-(5)Scrolls: (Explosive Runes cast upon these)
-(2)Scrolls: (Empowered Explosive Runes cast upon these)
-Sack 1sp (0.5lb)

Scrollcase 1gp (0.5lb)
Spell Component Pouch 5gp (2lb)

Amulet of Nat. Arm.(+2) 8000gp
Boots of Levitation 5625gp(Crafted) (1lb)
Brooch of Shielding 1125gp(Crafted)
Gloves of Dexterity (+2) 3000gp(Crafted)
Headband of Interllect(+2) 3000gp(Crafted)
Ring of Counterspells(Dispel Magic) 4000gp
Ring od Sustenance 2500gp
Scrolls:Cats Grace (In Spellbook) 150gp
	Darkvision (In spellbook) 150gp
	Fox's Cunning (In spellbook) 150gp
        Levitation (In spellbook) 150gp
	Scorching Ray (In spellbook) 150
	Shield (In spellbook) 25gp
 	
	Protection from Arrows 112.5gp
	See Invisibilityx2 225
Wand of Enlarge Person(1st level, 50 charges) 562.5gp(Crafted)
Wand of Bulls Strength(3rd level, 50 charges) 3375(Crafted)
Wand of Magic Missles(9th level, 50 charges) 5062.5gp(Crafted)


Treasure: 307 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp
Weight Carried: 12.5 lbs

SpellBook
0st- All
1st- Alarm, Comp. Languages, Enlarge Person, FLoating Disk, Identify,
     Mage Armour, Magic Missle, Prot. from Evil, Shield.
2nd- Bulls Strength, Darkvision, Foxes Cunning, Invisibility, Prot. from Arrows,
     Rope Trick, See Invisibility, Scorching Ray.
3rd- Dispel Magic, Explosive Runes, Fireball, Greater Mage Armour.
4th- Arcane Eye, Enervation, Ice Storm, Stoneskin.
5th- Dominate Person, Wall of Force.

Spells Known (4/6/5/4/3/2)
0st- Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Read Magic.
1st- Alarm, Comp Languages, Floating Disk, Identify, Mage Armour, Prot. from Evil.
2nd- Darkvision, Invisibility, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray.
3rd- Dispel Magic, Fireballx2, Greater Mage Armour.
4th- Arcane Eye, Enervation, Stoneskin.
5th- Dominate Person, Wall of Force.
```

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160 lbs
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Olive

Appearance:
Lucas is a pleasantly formed human male of average height and weight.

Personality:


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

Hiya,

Are we still a goer?

I've finished Ery and she is posted above

Let me know if there are any hassles. 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Sep 6, 2005)

I have reviewed the submitted characters and they look fine for the most part.  I'll look over Lord Raven's today since it looks like it's all SRD-based (so I can check it here at work).  D20Dazza: your post title says "still drafting" but your character looks pretty much done.  Are you still working on it?

I did have a couple of minor questions/corrections on one of the characters, but of course I left my notes at home   I'll whip up an introductory post and start the in-game and Rogue's Gallery threads this afternoon, if everybody feels ready.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm ready. I've finished drafting but figured until you gave the thumbs up it was still in draft so didn't bother changing the title. Shall do so now though. Eager to get started on this sucker


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

I am back from the weekend.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, in-game thread is up:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2547135

Rogue's Gallery to follow but I'm having a crazy day at work and I probably won't get it done until tomorrow.  Feel free to have an in-character discussion about what to do, as that will give us a good opportunity to do character intros.

I hope everybody has fun.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I notice that JDVN1 hasn't posted a character, thats that mean we're going to wait, or does tailspinner get the go ahead.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Did I mention he uses an axe ?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 6, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I notice that JDVN1 hasn't posted a character, thats that mean we're going to wait, or does tailspinner get the go ahead.



 D'oh!  See this is what I get for trying to do this when I'm so busy.  I counted characters without really checking who they belonged to!  Sorry everyone.

JDVN1?  Character forthcoming?  

If we don't hear from him by tomorrow, it'll be Frukathka (if he can get a character together by then).  Sorry Tailspinner (I love your character by the way) but I did say first come first served.  If neither of those two can post something in the next day or so, we'll see the Crunchi one!

We'll just assume the final member of your party is a bit behind, hung up with a recalcitrant mount.  Given the speed the PbP games go at, we should have the final player slot settled before much story happens.

Sorry again, all.  I did warn you I'm a newbie


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah! Sorry, I've been massively busy. My brother has been in town (haven't seen him in a very long time) and I've had lots of work and school to worry about.

Anyway, yeah. I've been working on a character for this between classes today, which is when I noticed that I was a) actually playing this and 2) having to play a divine caster. Well, I don't mind playing a divine caster, it just took me by surprise. If you want to let Fru play, I'm fine with that, but this is what I have so far:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Girble Dottywell
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Yondalla

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 9        [B]XP:[/B] 36k
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (00p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 66 (9d8+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +-
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +1    +1    +0    +X    12
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +2    +1    +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +1    +3    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +4    +1    +11

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Sling                     +9/+4  1d2-1      XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B]
Common
Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Turn Undead

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12/6
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              10   +2          +12
Heal                       5    +4          +9
Knowledge (Religion)       5    +0          +5
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Sling                    XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               19.5 39.75   60    60   300

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 3'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

JDVN1: That's a fine start on a character.  Thanks for posting it.  I know how it is to have life suddenly mug you with commitments.

For example, I have to go to a meeting in 5 minutes, which is why I'm not posting to the in-game thread yet. 

Feel free to post in-game and finish up your character ASAP.  If at all possible, try to get your spell selections done today and the fine points can be worked out later.

Thanks for your patience everyone.  Frukathka and Tailspinner are still alternates, I'm afraid, but I greatly appreciate the interest.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery is up.  Go ahead and post characters that aren't quite done and you can finish them there:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Spell selection doesn't seem like a problem; I'm more concerned about spending my _millions and millions_ of gp. 

Or, few thousand, whatever.

Anyone happen to know starting gold? I hate asking the question, but I don't have my books with me right now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2005)

9th Level = 36,000gp


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, Tail.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know I WILL be posting the first round of combat this afternoon.  Sorry for the slow pace but I'm getting crushed at work.  It'll pick up, not to worry.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Should I just hop in or what?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Should I just hop in or what?



 Yes.  We'll assume you got hung up with a recacitrant horse and start the encounter a further 60 feet back along the trail from Donnybrook.  You won't get an action in the surprise round, but you will get to roll initiative for the first regular round when people start yelling.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

So will you just mention when a small, heavily armored halfling arrives?

(My movement is really really slow)


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't realize how slow you would be.  At a run you can cover 45 feet per round, so we'll delay you an extra round.  That is, I'll roll init for you with everybody else, but I'll assume you're doing a full-round run the first round.  That will place you 15 feet behind Donnybrook's current position.  Then the next round you let me know if you want to continue running in or use your sling.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm kind of thinking I want a melee weapon, but I'm basically ineffectual whether by ranged or by melee fighting, but I planned it that way too. I wanted to try a support cleric and I kind of planned it that way, but I also need Reach Spell and possible Divine Metamagic (Reach Spell) but you don't have the Complete Divine. I'm considering dropping my two ranged feats in favor of some Divine feats from Complete Warrior.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be offline from tonight through Monday.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick:  I think there's something amiss with your attack values.  It says this on your character:

Attacks:
+2 Waraxe: +16/11 (10base + 3str + 3MW), 1d10 +5, damage, Threat 19-20x3
(Holy-Seeker) Composite Longbow: +16/11 (10base + 5dex + 1MW), 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 110 feet

But your BAB is only 9 (9th level), and your strength bonus is only 2.  Also your Dex bonus is only 4 and your waraxe is +2.  So I think it should be:

Attacks:
+2 Waraxe: +13/8 (9base + 2str + 2MW), 1d10 +4, damage, Threat 19-20x3
(Holy-Seeker) Composite Longbow: +14/9 (9base + 4dex + 1MW), 1d8 +2 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 110 feet

If I'm missing something please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ranger Rick:  I think there's something amiss with your attack values.  It says this on your character:
> 
> Attacks:
> +2 Waraxe: +16/11 (10base + 3str + 3MW), 1d10 +5, damage, Threat 19-20x3
> ...




Thanks I think I added wrong.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Woops  my bad, Ery doesn't know whether she is Arthur or Marthur - her background etc had her as a woman, I've updated the sex.

Cheers and apologies

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Sep 13, 2005)

I just wanted everyone to know I haven't vanished.  Just waiting to see if anyone else has a comment/objection to tromping through the woods on the trail of arachnid monstrosities. 

If there are no posts by this afternoon, we'll move along.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Objection?! Who wouldn't want to wander through a forest looking for big things that want to kill you?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmm...Strangely quiet today.  Everyone still here?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

*cricket, cricket*

I'm here!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Hmm...Strangely quiet today.  Everyone still here?



I'm here but since I live in NZ (GMT+12) you guys tend to post while I'm sleeping, and vice versa for me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Being an Australian I'm in the same boat as my neighbour Lord Raven. And Lord, please no crap about the cricket - thank you


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Being an Australian I'm in the same boat as my neighbour Lord Raven. And Lord, please no crap about the cricket - thank you



 
I don't _think_ that's what Jdvn1 meant, but I could be wrong. 

I've got meetings from Hell today, so we'll find out what happens to our heroes this afternoon (Eastern US time that is).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I certainly wasn't talking about the sport.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

Posting quicker than expected due to an unreasonably good roll from Erethinol.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Being an Australian I'm in the same boat as my neighbour Lord Raven. And Lord, please no crap about the cricket - thank you



Gidday Mate!, rest assured if there were any crickets games worthy of talking about I would, but I don't seem to remember any games of note recently    

The only problem with being in the Southern Hemisphere and playing a PbP, is when I log on in the morning I have to madly read thru all the post that I've missed out on, then once I make a post, I normally have to wait until tomorrow morning before you guys catch up again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

This wouldn't be a problem if you didn't sleep.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This wouldn't be a problem if you didn't sleep.



There's always got to be a wise @ss.  

Yes it is selfish of me to sleep


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Otherwise, you could rearrange your sleep schedule to go to bed 6 hours earlier.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 16, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> There's always got to be a wise @ss.
> 
> Yes it is selfish of me to sleep



 Then I was positively generous last night.  Three hours for me.

Why did I have kids again?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

I will be offline this weekend from tonight thru Monday.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 16, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I will be offline this weekend from tonight thru Monday.



 I'm generally offline over the week-end as well, so no worries.  I was hoping d20Dazza would post overnight but I don't see anything.  We'll give everybody the week-end and if nobody posts we'll move forward.  I know all those waiting in the treeline are kind of stuck until the scouts make a move, but everyone has now seen the bugbears and can take actions if they wish.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Apologies, last night was real life game so I didn't get the opportunity to post. All posted now though.

And yeah, there was no cricket of note, none at all. And if there had of been it would have been an aberration, an elaborate ruse, a dream perhaps?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 19, 2005)

In the IC thread, Ranger Rick asked if you can shoot arrows from your current positions.  The answer is: depends...

Sirius and Grimble could attack either of the bugbears with a missile weapon during their surprise round.

Next round the roaming bugbear (who is walking around) will get close enough to the edge of the slope for Ery and Donnybrook to shoot at him.  Since he's actively looking down the slope (it's not giving too much away to tell you he's looking for the return of the group you guys killed) and you KNOW he's up there somewhere, nobody will really be surprised.  All of you will be flat-footed, however, until your initiative.

Does that answer the question?

So now we're waiting on actions from Sirius and Grimble.  Then we'll roll init.

Ferrix: could you please post your character in the RG thread when you get a chance?  It's much easier for me to look for all the characters in one spot, but I don't want to post it myself because you should be able to edit it.  Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2005)

How far away is everyone from me? I'm wondering if I can catch everyone inside a Bless or something.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

You think if you step out of the tree line (5-foot step) you might catch the scouts in a Bless.  To clarify (all measurements are along the ground, regardless of its slope):

Ery and Donnybrook are about 30 feet from the top of the slope, about 50 feet from the tree line.  That means everybody else is about 80 feet from the top of the slope.  All distances will count double for movement due to the slope and unstable ground.  

Sirius has readied an action.  I still need Grimble's action and then things will start to happen.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry about the delay, there've been some hurricane preparations around here.

A couple questions:
Why would my Init be +7? +1 Dex, +4 Improved Init. What am I missing +2 from?
The tree line gave us cover or concealment or something when we were hiding--does it still do so?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, there've been some hurricane preparations around here.
> 
> A couple questions:
> Why would my Init be +7? +1 Dex, +4 Improved Init. What am I missing +2 from?
> The tree line gave us cover or concealment or something when we were hiding--does it still do so?



 D'oh!  I was looking at your con (+3) instead of your dex.  Sorry.

If you get back into the trees (as your post says you will) you'll have cover (+4 to AC).  You will not have concealment unless you move farther back, which will give the bugbears concealment from you as well.

Where are you located that you're worried about the hurricane?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm in Houston. They announced school closes in 15 minutes, through Sunday. Looks like I'll be gone for a few days, at least.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm in Houston. They announced school closes in 15 minutes, through Sunday. Looks like I'll be gone for a few days, at least.



 Good luck to you.  Take care.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Sep 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?
> 
> ...



 No problem.  Jdvn1 is also out until Monday.  I'm going to post the first full round of the combat today, then we'll see.  If Lord Raven, Ranger Rick and Ferrix can keep posting tomorrow we'll continue, otherwise we'll wait for Jdvn1 to come back on Monday.  I'll run Ery in the meantime.

D20Dazza: If you're around today: Ery obviously likes the magic missile wand (for good reason) but you can't sneak attack with it.  You can't get SA damage on an attack that doesn't require a to-hit roll.  If it were a wand of Scorching Ray (or even Ray of Frost) you could do it.  Still want to use the wand?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 23, 2005)

Lord Raven: The description for Arcane Eye is ambiguous, but since it doesn't list AC or HP I would assume the sensor can't be damaged (though it could be dispelled).  However, we can easily sidestep the whole issue.  Use a Move action to move the eye 30 feet straight up, which will take it out of the fireball AoE, then use a Standard action to cast the spell.  You can still take the 5-foot step since you didn't use your Move action to actually move.  All set.  Spell will go off when I do the round, but that won't likely be until at least Monday.  

Hopefully Jdvn1 won't be delayed any longer than that.  It looks like Houston is going to get hit pretty hard.  Best wishes to him and everybody there.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks! The storm ended up not hitting Houston as hard as we though, which is good because we ended up not being able to leave. I've been crazy busy with preparations for the hurricane and now I'm gonna be busy with unpreparations, so I'll definitely be back on my posting schedule by... Thursday or Friday. Until then, spare posting, but some nonetheless.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks! The storm ended up not hitting Houston as hard as we though, which is good because we ended up not being able to leave. I've been crazy busy with preparations for the hurricane and now I'm gonna be busy with unpreparations, so I'll definitely be back on my posting schedule by... Thursday or Friday. Until then, spare posting, but some nonetheless.



 Great news!  Looks like Rita made a major mess but it wasn't as bad as it might have been.

We'll forge on as best we can and I'll NPC Erethinol until D20Dazza comes back.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 29, 2005)

Ferrix?  Lord Raven?  Maybe I wasn't clear in the IC thread but feel free to post.  Your characters are arriving quickly and I'm not going to jump the PCs for at least a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

IC or OOC minutes?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 30, 2005)

Is my game dying already?  Lord Raven?  Ferrix?  Bueller? 

Anyway, for those of you still tuned in, I just wanted to make it clear that I'm not going anywhere.  Real life issues sometimes come up, I know.  D20Dazza's on vacation, so he's accounted for.  If we don't hear from either Ferrix or Lord Raven by Monday, maybe I'll open up an alternate slot (may be time to find a convenient captive  ).  Hopefully it's just a brief interruption.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 30, 2005)

"Oh, a captive! And this one has hit points!"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Oh, a captive! And this one has hit points!"





I introduced a PC in my regular group with this tried-and-true method, but I gave him some ability damage, some HP damage and a boatload of nonlethal damage to reflect his "rough treatment".  When the cavalry arrived he helped in his own rescue with a spell or two then promptly fell unconscious.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 30, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Is my game dying already?  Lord Raven?  Ferrix?  Bueller?
> 
> Anyway, for those of you still tuned in, I just wanted to make it clear that I'm not going anywhere.  Real life issues sometimes come up, I know.  D20Dazza's on vacation, so he's accounted for.  If we don't hear from either Ferrix or Lord Raven by Monday, maybe I'll open up an alternate slot (may be time to find a convenient captive  ).  Hopefully it's just a brief interruption.



I'm still here, I was just a bit lazy, I was waiting for someone else to post first.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 4, 2005)

Apologies to the folks loitering outside the cave. I've been crushed at work today and unable to put together the next post.  I have an OOC question, though.  Are you planning to hang around outside until Lucas finishes his recon, or are you going in once everyone can see?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm fine with going in as soon as he finishes recon, but then I'd have waited to take the vial until he was done.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 9, 2005)

Jdvn1: Girble still doesn't have a melee weapon.  I assume you want one.  I'd suggest something with some heft to it, like a heavy mace or a morningstar.  Also, if you want to retro-actively fiddle your equipment around to get a repeating crossbow you can.  Just don't trade in anything you've actually used already (like your armor).  Girble's current damage output might get pretty annoying for you, especially since you only get one attack a round.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm keen on waiting until the recon is finished, as reflected in my IC post 

cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcom back Daz.  Hope I handled your character OK.

Just to remind you, no Sneak Attack bonuses with the wand, since you don't roll to hit.  

And for everybody: You guys are well inside the actual entrance to the cave, at a point where the floor rises up toward the roof.  There is webbing stretched between floor and ceiling, but there's a big gap in the webbing where the spider came through and died.  So you can avoid the webbing by climbing over the body of the spider (DC 10 climb check if you take a whole round, DC 15 to do it as a move action, DC 20 to do it as part of your regular move).  The floor slopes down again on the other side into a chamber about 50' across.  There is another chamber off that one to the left, where this spider came from.  On the far side of the chamber from your current location the tunnel continues toward the sinkhole I described earlier.

Hope that clarifies everything.  If not, let me know.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: Girble still doesn't have a melee weapon.  I assume you want one.  I'd suggest something with some heft to it, like a heavy mace or a morningstar.  Also, if you want to retro-actively fiddle your equipment around to get a repeating crossbow you can.  Just don't trade in anything you've actually used already (like your armor).  Girble's current damage output might get pretty annoying for you, especially since you only get one attack a round.



 Yeah, I was gonna ask you about that.  I'll fiddle today or tomorrow (it's been a busy month with jobs and tests and craziness).


----------



## JimAde (Oct 10, 2005)

Cool.  Feel free to put enhancements on it and everything.  Just watch your budget, and no vermin-bane.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

How about a really big fly swatter? Or a can of bug spray?

It can be _used_ as a melee weapon.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How about a really big fly swatter? Or a can of bug spray?
> 
> It can be _used_ as a melee weapon.




*RAAAAIID!!!!*


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Only D20Dazza and Ranger Rick have posted for this round.  Everybody still there?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I had forgotten to assign spells to all of my spell slots. I put in what spells I want, with dashes next to them. If I can't have them now, I'll prepare them the next chance we get.

And, and a repeating crossbow requires a feat.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Ack!  I forgot it's an exotic weapon.  Sorry.  I was just looking for a way to get you multiple ranged attacks a round.  Girble's not proficient with longbow or anything, right?

So it looks like you're out of luck.  A light crossbow will do more damage, but you don't get your halfling bonus to hit with it.  Your choice.

It looks like peole are going to hold action, so I'll post the next round this afternoon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Longbow is a martial weapon, and clerics only get simple.

The only way I can think of to get multiple ranged attacks in a round is to have multiple weapons. ie, two pre-loaded Slings. Which works according to the rules, as far as I can gather. I could also have a sling and a light crossbow, fire the sling, drop the sling, and fire the light crossbow.

Loading takes forever anyway, though.

I was considering wielding a longspear, which gives me multiple attacks, but no matter what I'd have to drop my shield.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, it's a problem.  One feat (either Rapid Reload or EWP) would take care of it, but a halfling cleric is always short of feats.

No pun intended.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2005)

... Which reminds me. If the spider was within 30' of my sling, I'd have done an extra point of damage.

Two of my four feat slots are already taken up by ranged weapon feats. Seems like a lot for someone who sucks at ranged weapons. Hm.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Which reminds me. If the spider was within 30' of my sling, I'd have done an extra point of damage.
> 
> Two of my four feat slots are already taken up by ranged weapon feats. Seems like a lot for someone who sucks at ranged weapons. Hm.



 Sorry, my bad.  That PBS thing is exactly the kind of oversight I hope you guys will correct me on.  I'll get it next time.

I'm going to look over your character again and come back with a better suggestion.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 12, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sorry, my bad.  That PBS thing is exactly the kind of oversight I hope you guys will correct me on.  I'll get it next time.
> 
> I'm going to look over your character again and come back with a better suggestion.  Stay tuned.



Well if your cleric had chosen magic as one of his domains, then he could use a nasty wizards wand of some sort, for his ranged weapon.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well if your cleric had chosen magic as one of his domains, then he could use a nasty wizards wand of some sort, for his ranged weapon.



 But he wanted a cleric of Yondalla, who I don't think has that domain.

Jdvn1: if you want to, I'll let you swap out your lightning reflexes for either Rapid Reload or the EWP (I'd take the Rapid Reload, personally).  This will give you full rate of fire on your crossbow.  I would allow you to apply the Rapid Reload to your sling instead if you prefer, but the damage difference is significant.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

D20Dazza: The controlling ability for UMD is Charisma, not Int.  Please adjust your character when you get a chance.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 13, 2005)

A very cool thing for those of you who haven't seen it.  Some enterprising ENWorlder started a Frapper map for us.  Check it out and add yourself:

http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/enworld


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> But he wanted a cleric of Yondalla, who I don't think has that domain.
> 
> Jdvn1: if you want to, I'll let you swap out your lightning reflexes for either Rapid Reload or the EWP (I'd take the Rapid Reload, personally).  This will give you full rate of fire on your crossbow.  I would allow you to apply the Rapid Reload to your sling instead if you prefer, but the damage difference is significant.



I really wanted to help out my Reflex saves, hm. The more and more I think of it, I didn't plan to make this character a ranged character. I'm having second thoughts about the ranged feats I _did_ take as it is. I probably should've dropped my Cha 2 and raised my Str 2 since I didn't take turning feats either (why else would I use Cha?). Making 3 of 4 feats ranged feats when I don't really want to be a ranged character just doesn't sit right.

I was only using a sling because a) I suck with melee weapons due to low Str (although I originally planned to mitigate this with spells), 2) I needed _some_ sort of weapon, and iii) it fit thematically.

Thanks, though. Not gonna pick up either of those. If I have to use a ranged weapon, I'll stick with the 1 attack per round. I'll just suck it up and get in there with my melee weapon. I'll probably have to tweak my spell list next time we rest so I have an extra Bull's Strength or something. I wanted to be able to cast support spells more of the time anyway, though. That's what I tried to make this character do.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 14, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> A very cool thing for those of you who haven't seen it.  Some enterprising ENWorlder started a Frapper map for us.  Check it out and add yourself:
> 
> http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/enworld



 Very, very cool. Everyone should add himself to this. It's neat seeing everyone geographically.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Jdvn1: In that case, fee free to trade in one or both of your ranged feats instead.  I know it's odd to be tinkering with your character at such a late date, but I should have caught it in review.

I don't know what happened to Ferrix.  I'll post the rest of the round in the next hour or so.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok, that is one dead ettercap! 

What next?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

All right, think I'm going to swap my ranged feats with Diving Shield and Divine Vigor from Complete Warrior.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 17, 2005)

Sweet.  You'll be a righteous smitin' machine in size 6 plate mail.  I love it.  I have Complete Warrior, but not here.  I'll look up the feats tonight but I don't remember them being especially broken.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't underestimate the halfling. 

Divine Shield, as a standard action, lets me add my Cha to my AC for a number of minutes equal to... something. My level, I think.
Divine Vigor gives me temporary hp and some other buffs (I looked these up last night, why can't I remember!) for a number of rounds equal to somethingsomething.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> D20Dazza: The controlling ability for UMD is Charisma, not Int.  Please adjust your character when you get a chance.



Fixed up, apologies for the oversight


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Fixed up, apologies for the oversight



 No problem.  Actually I think it's kind of a weird rule.  Maybe it should be controlled by the casting stat of whoever made the item.  So if it's a wizard's wand it would be Int, a cleric's scroll would be Wis, etc.  That way you would tend to specialize in the kind of magic you would be practicing if you were an actual caster.

Hmm...  But for now we'll go by RAW.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't updated my character yet because I'm waiting for you to check out the feats.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't updated my character yet because I'm waiting for you to check out the feats.



 Oh, sorry.  Go ahead and update.  Your highly detailed description above is good enough for me.   I'll get the details tonight and make a note so I can reference them in play.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

All right, done. When I get a chance, I'll include the feats in sblocks at the bottom, for reference (I like having reference too!  My stunningly detailed description above is too awesome to use).


----------



## JimAde (Oct 19, 2005)

Lucas has a plan.  Any plan that is both sneaky AND blows stuff up has got to be good!

Feel free to plot for a few minutes in-game amongst yourselves.  I will be away from the keyboard most of today so I probably won't post until tomorrow.  You guys have 24 hours to agree on what you're going to do.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in and let you know I've been reading what you're posting.  Time is short, however, so no elaborate plans.  Ery's about to get shot at again, so I need actions (at least for her).


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey JA,

Am I right in believing that there is enough rock along the cavren wall for me to hide in? Or to at least receive some modicum of cover?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Oct 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hey JA,
> 
> Am I right in believing that there is enough rock along the cavren wall for me to hide in? Or to at least receive some modicum of cover?
> 
> ...



 Yes, there is.  There are stalagmites thickly gathered along the walls, becoming thinner, shorter and more sparse as you move toward the middle of the passage.  You can choose from Cover (+4 AC) to total cover/concealment.  Of course if you choose the latter you won't be able to attack either.  From your IC post I'll assume you're finding cover for the +4 AC against webs (won't help against MM).  

Just for everyone's information, they also have cover from the short wall they're behind.  Also, Ery knows they're not ettercaps.  Though monstrous, ettercaps are generally equipped with only two arms...


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, I'll probably have to take total cover next round and try and heal myself with the cure wand so I can avoid another MM hit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ooh, Ery's gonna hide like a 'fraidy cat!

I'd do the same thing.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

I still need actions for Girble and Lucas.  In the interest of moving things along I'll make assumptions for you if I don't get actions by this afternoon (Eastern US time).

Thanks.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, Ery's gonna hide like a 'fraidy cat!
> 
> I'd do the same thing.



Damn straight, she's got a crap constitution and can't take many of those hits


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2005)

I was wondering if someone would comment on my suggestion, but I guess we'll pick them off.

How did you get the 'My Bookshelf' link?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

I "bought" some stuff fromt he ENGames Store.  Actually it was free products, but when you download anything from the store it creates a "bookshelf" for you so you can download your purchased products any time you want.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow, that is cool. Thanks.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

First off, has anyone heard from Ranger Rick?  He last posted over a week ago.  I haven't noticed him posting on other threads either.  Is he around?

Second, I'd like to ask if everyone's having a good time and if there's anything you'd like to see me doing differently.  I know your plotting kind of got interrupted there, but rest assured you'll get a few minutes to plan soon.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Seeing the magic Missle approach Lucas can't help but grin as his Brooch of Shielding absorbs the missles damage




 

I guess it was worth the effort.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Haven't seen RR and am having a blast


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Oct 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Second, I'd like to ask if everyone's having a good time and if there's anything you'd like to see me doing differently.  I know your plotting kind of got interrupted there, but rest assured you'll get a few minutes to plan soon.



So far I'm really enjoying playing in your games, I like they way how you describe battles and include little spoiler box with the rolls and stuff.

In regards to doing anything differently I think maps in any PbP games are must, even if it's only a screen shot of excel or something done in MS Paint to show where obstacles and opponents are, as this makes it so much easier to decide on what to do.

Once again, I'm really enjoying your game, and I tend to check for any updates multiple times a day, saying that I don't check the OOC threads that much, which is why I missed you wanting me to decide what to do   , I was waiting on feedback from the others, but I'm happy with what you posted for Lucas


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2005)

Cool.  I'll wait until the end of the day today (and change the OOC thread title) to see if RR chimes in.  If not, I guess I'll see if either of the alternates is still interested.  Believe it or not I have a semi-plausible method of introducing them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Second, I'd like to ask if everyone's having a good time and if there's anything you'd like to see me doing differently.  I know your plotting kind of got interrupted there, but rest assured you'll get a few minutes to plan soon.



I'm having fun, but I wish I would've prepared my character a bit better from the start.  That map is really useful, too. Most of my D&D experience doesn't involve dungeon-delving like this, so I'm not used to a cave this shape.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm having fun, but I wish I would've prepared my character a bit better from the start.  That map is really useful, too. Most of my D&D experience doesn't involve dungeon-delving like this, so I'm not used to a cave this shape.



 The map is a little unusual in that it shows the cave from the side (a good choice in this case).  Assume the tunnels are 10 or 15 feet wide unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm editing Girble to fix his attack rolls.

+6/+1 BAB, -1 Str, +1 Small, +1 Mstwk = +7/+2
+6/+1 BAB, +1 Str, +1 Small = +8

My morningstar and crossbow were previously at +6 and +7 respectively.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a heads-up that I'm only around in the morning today, so if I don't post any responses to your actions, I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

all cool mate, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2005)

So the ball is in the party's court.  The dominated bugbear is hanging out on the platform 40 feet below, trying to look casual.  You don't see any other opposition at the moment.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

I think it's up to Lucas if he has some sort of plan in mind.

Sirius would be pleased just dropping down and beginning the route!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

You mean like Girble is trying to do right now?


----------



## JimAde (Nov 10, 2005)

We'll give Lord Raven and d20Dazza until tomorrow (since they're on the far side of the world), then we'll carry on and assume he's just going to have the bugbear run distraction.  Remember that if you try to get the bugbear to do something it's very opposed to (like attacking his comrades) he gets a new save at +2.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

Ery is going to try and sneak up and put herself in a sneak attack position for when the fighting breaks out.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 14, 2005)

Lucas won't use the ladder, instead he will step off the edge of the shaft and hover in place (via his boots of levitation) and cover everyone while they decend, once he's in position he'll ready an action to cast a spell (scorching ray) at any bad guys who appear.

Also in regards to the dominated bugbear, lucas will summon him back once the other bugbears are dealt with, then the group will be able to pump him for information, and possibly give the head honcho a little surprise (Boom!)


----------



## JimAde (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok.  At what level will you hover?  That is, how high above the lower platform do you want to be?


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Ery will go first if it's ok with everyone, she wants to move down as quietly and as 'shadowy' as she can. When she reaches the bottom she wants to position herself in such a way that she is hidden from the bugbears but in a position where she will be able to deliver a sneak attack when the action starts. She wants to descend a handful of rounds before the others so she has less distraction and can hopefully mve quiter.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

How about:
Ery
Donnybrook
Sirius
Girble
Lucas
?

Or would someone want to switch the last two?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok.  At what level will you hover?  That is, how high above the lower platform do you want to be?



Lucas will lower himself along with the others, then stop at around 15' above the platform


----------



## JimAde (Nov 15, 2005)

I would think Donnybrook would go more toward the back, since he's an archer.  I'd suggest:

Ery
....sizable gap
Sirius
Girble
Donnybrook

With Lucas floating around alongside.  I will wait a little longer for Ferrix to chime in, then I'll go with that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok.  And I guess we should give up on Ranger Rick.  We haven't heard from him in a while.  I'm going to change the thread title to "Calling Ferrix, since he hasn't been around the last few days either.  Then I'll post in the IC thread and we can move on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Did you try emailling him?


----------



## JimAde (Nov 15, 2005)

It never even occurred to me.  I don't think I can do that because I'm a freeloader, er, not a Community Supporter. 

I'll give it a shot, though.

EDIT: No luck.  He has e-mails turned off.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, I didn't notice he hasn't even been online this month.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok.  And I guess we should give up on Ranger Rick.  We haven't heard from him in a while.  I'm going to change the thread title to "Calling Ferrix, since he hasn't been around the last few days either.  Then I'll post in the IC thread and we can move on.




Sorry was out of town this weekend and had an exam today.  I'll get on it,


----------



## JimAde (Nov 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sorry was out of town this weekend and had an exam today.  I'll get on it,



 It's cool.  Life happens.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome back, Ferrix!


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope ya kicked a goal with the exam mate!

Are you going to advertise for  replacement for Ranger's PC? Will you NPC him? Or is he just going to fall off the ladder and break his neck?


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm planning to NPC him for now.  Other than having him fall off the ladder )) I don't see a plausible way to drop the character.  If everybody else stays on board I think we should just forge ahead.  Four was actually the number of players I was planning on in the first place.

Oh, and I guess I can change the thread title again.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2005)

To answer jdvn1's question in the in-char thread: you have from 1-6 rounds before they notice you.  I'm off to roll now, and I'll let you know when your time's up, so post here which spells you are casting on whom and in which order, and I'll let you know how many of them actuall go off before you're noticed.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

Salina is in no position to communicate any spell wishes so she'll just stay hidden in her hidey hold ready to sneak atatck.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina is in no position to communicate any spell wishes so she'll just stay hidden in her hidey hold ready to sneak atatck.



Dude who is Salina? I thought your elf was called 'Erethinol Shadowswyft'

In regards to Donnybrook, I too think it would be amusing if he fell to his death


----------



## JimAde (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmm.  Things aren't looking good for Donnybrook.  The rest of the party are plotting against him and the rogue's gone all schizophrenic. 

Action post coming up.

EDIT: D'oh!  No it's not.  Waiting for jdvn1 to tell me who he's buffing and with what before the mayhem starts.  If he doesn't post by tomorrow morning I'll just make some assumptions and forge on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

... But _I_ was waiting for people to tell me who wants to be buffed.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, well I think you should just use your best judgement.  Given the nature of PbP, we could take a week to make this decision.  Just start laying down the divine mojo!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

I get 5 rounds, right?

...
(3) Bull's Str on Ery... +4 Str (or +2 to hit, +2 damage)
(4) Bear's End on Ery... +4 Con (+2 hp/level (+18 for you), and +2 Fort)
(1) Magic Vestment to Donnybrook... +2 AC (which I could've done hours ago, but oh well)
(2) Shield of Faith to Sirius ... net +2 AC (you have 1 deflection from an item already)
(5) Divine Shield on me... +2 AC (run towards)
(6) Div Power on me +6 Str, 9 temp hp (+3 hit, +3 dmg)
...um


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually you get a randomly-determined number of rounds between 1 and 6 before one of the bugbears spots you.  I'll do an action post this afternoon (have to run to a meeting right now) and you'll find out how many you actually get.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

... Ah. Um. I didn't really put them in order. I assumed I had time so I put them in arbitrary order. I'd like to have it go 4, 3, 2, 1, 5, 6 then.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 18, 2005)

Yay!  Buffing!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just to go over what I did, for notekeeping... I'll have an abbreviated version in my own IC posts, I think, for usefulness.
____________________________________________________
At the start of the 1st round...
(4) Bear's End on Ery... +4 Con (+2 hp/level (+18 for you), and +2 Fort)87
(3) Bull's Str on Ery... +4 Str (or +2 to hit, +2 damage)88
(1) Magic Vestment to Donnybrook... +2 AC (which I could've done hours ago, but oh well)
(2) Shield of Faith to Sirius ... net +2 AC (you have 1 deflection from an item already)89
(5) Divine Shield on me... +2 AC (run towards)40
(6) Div Power on me +6 Str, 9 temp hp (+3 hit, +3 dmg)--


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanksgiving Holiday in the U.S.*

Just a heads-up for the holiday.  Thursday is Thanksgiving here in the US and I have both Thursday and Friday off work.  In fact, I'm taking Wednesday afternoon, as well.

I'll post the current round this afternoon, but after that I don't know when I'll post again.  Next Monday at the latest.  If I get a few minutes during the holiday week-end I'll check in (my internet connection is back up!).

To my fellow Americans: Happy Thanksgiving.  To the rest, try not to work too hard and I'll "see" you again Monday at the latest.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

Since we were limited to a standard action, I couldn't move up and attack.

Charging was out too since it's a full-round action.

So I intimidated which is a standard action.

I'll stay with that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving all! 

You can charge as a standard action, Ferrix.

From the SRD:
"If you are able to take only a standard action or a move action on your turn, you can still charge, but you are only allowed to move up to your speed (instead of up to double your speed). You can’t use this option unless you are restricted to taking only a standard action or move action on your turn."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2005)

Charging is a full-round action, unless you are for some reason restricted to a Standard action (as in a surprise round), in which case you can charge as  a standard action, but only out to your regular move distance.

To the best of my knowledge, this is not a house rule.  Maybe the rule is intended only for cases like a Slow spell, but I think it applies here, too.  That's why I let Ery charge.

Regardless, we'll go with it for now and I'll carry on.  I don't expect the bugbears to survive the round, honestly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I don't expect the bugbears to survive the round, honestly.



Of course not! They'll run off the bridge in fear, because of the terrifying Halfling.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Charging is a full-round action, unless you are for some reason restricted to a Standard action (as in a surprise round), in which case you can charge as  a standard action, but only out to your regular move distance.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, this is not a house rule.  Maybe the rule is intended only for cases like a Slow spell, but I think it applies here, too.  That's why I let Ery charge.
> 
> Regardless, we'll go with it for now and I'll carry on.  I don't expect the bugbears to survive the round, honestly.




Ah missed that bit.  Oh well, they'll be dead soon anyways.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge, this is not a house rule.  Maybe the rule is intended only for cases like a Slow spell, but I think it applies here, too.  That's why I let Ery charge.



I think it's intended for creatures that only get standard actions, surprise rounds, and readying actions.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Bah! He had to run, didn't he? He couldn't just be shaken?


----------



## JimAde (Nov 23, 2005)

Sure the skill description just says shaken, but when the difference in checks is so big I figure it's time for new bugbear-undies.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

and you have to take into account DMs discretion.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 28, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sure the skill description just says shaken, but when the difference in checks is so big I figure it's time for new bugbear-undies.



 Oh, I understand that. It's just that now we have to _chase_ the stupid thing...


----------



## JimAde (Nov 28, 2005)

My apologies for not posting IC today.  I'm swamped at work after the holiday.  Post coming tonight or tomorrow morning.

Sorry about that.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

No hassles Jim, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Like D20 said, we're just glad you keep us informed. If you can't post IC, that's just how it goes.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 5, 2005)

Jdvn1: Just to clarify: The bugbears (other then the one that attacked Ery) have all done a Ready action.  They're waiting for you to close.  Are you doing the same?  You can easily close with one of them (which will fire their readied action) and attack.  If you don't, they'll eventually get their turn.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes. I'll close and trigger as many readied actions as I can. This Divine Vigor doesn't last very long, so I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday D20Dazza!


----------



## JimAde (Dec 5, 2005)

Sweet!  The halfling's all up in their faces! 

You will be the proud recipient of two readied attacks (since they're standing in a circle around you that's the most you can manage).  

And a happy b-day to D20Dazza!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bring it!


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the happy birthday's guys - for information it was 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## JimAde (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a heads-up that I'll be out Christmas shopping all day today, so no game post.  Sorry, but 'tis the season to go insane.   I hope everyone had a good week-end.  Action post tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been in finals anyway.  I should do that Christmas shopping thing, eh...


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 13, 2005)

no worries mate, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 22, 2005)

Again, apologies for the delay in posting.  Before I post IC, I have a question for jdvn1 and Ferrix: Are Girble and Sirius going with Erethinol back toward the fire/prisoners?  If so, what about the wounded (disabled) bugbear?  Believe it or not, I need clear answer from both of you before I can post.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 22, 2005)

Also wanted to let you know that I will be posting little if at all starting tomorrow (Friday) through Monday.  Christmas and all that.

Thanks.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 23, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Also wanted to let you know that I will be posting little if at all starting tomorrow (Friday) through Monday.  Christmas and all that.
> 
> Thanks.



I'll join you in that camp and BTW Happy Christmas to y'all.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 27, 2005)

Just posting to say I'm still catching up from the long week-end, and waiting to hear from jdvn1 and Ferrix.  I'm not nagging, since I know everybody is busy with that real-life thing, but I wanted you to know I'm still here.  Believe it or not we're pretty close to the end, here.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm still sniffing about - I think I saw a thread somewhere about Ferrix being away for a while?


----------



## JimAde (Dec 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm still sniffing about - I think I saw a thread somewhere about Ferrix being away for a while?



 Thanks for checking.  I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people are away this week.  My office was like a tomb today.  I think there was me and one other guy in the whole corridor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Blast from the (not to distant) past!

How are we going to deal with this? Should we assume we're all level 200 badasses?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 10, 2006)

I'll go with your call Jdvn1 

I'm subscribed so give us a shout out here once things begin, and post a link to the IG thread when you do please.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

There's a Heroes of Highdale thread again...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 11, 2006)

There is? In the IG or OOC? I couldn't find it on my quick look.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

It's on the OOC. Um... do I have a link to it somwhere...? Hm.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161745

There it is!


----------

